# Dentist in Dubai



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Are there good dentists in Dubai?. I moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks and i would like to get my gum cleaned. Dental work is very expensive in the US and if it is cheaper to have it done in Dubai, i dont mind the extra wait. Right now, i am looking at 550 dollars over here. 

Any pointer will help 

thanks


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

uncommonfavor said:


> Are there good dentists in Dubai?. I moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks and i would like to get my gum cleaned. Dental work is very expensive in the US and if it is cheaper to have it done in Dubai, i dont mind the extra wait. Right now, i am looking at 550 dollars over here.
> 
> Any pointer will help
> 
> thanks


Hi, I can recommend Dubai Sky Clinic Dental Centre at Burjuman Business Tower.
Tel +971 4 355 8808
Dubai Sky Clinic - Dental Centre -Dr. Maximilian Riewer


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

PaulUK said:


> Hi, I can recommend Dubai Sky Clinic Dental Centre at Burjuman Business Tower.
> Tel +971 4 355 8808
> Dubai Sky Clinic - Dental Centre -Dr. Maximilian Riewer


Thank you Paul.


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

I really have very good experienced with Dr. Michaels Dental Clinic. Service wise they are very good. Had two ceramic teeth put in by them, way cheaper than in Europe!
Dubai Dentist, Dr. Michael Formenius


----------



## Exp4t (May 17, 2009)

Is the dental normally covered as part of the medical insurance provided?


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

No, normally dental is not included in medical insurances. And if it is included it is mostly 'emergy dental treatment only'.

Basically it means that you will have to pay for chekups yourself and only fillings and root canal treaments etc are covered.
I even had a fight with my insurer that they were wondering if my root canal was an emergency. As if i would do that for fun?!


----------



## dubai5 (Jun 29, 2009)

*dentist in dubai*

Hi, I had the same dentist for 5 years, excellent.
He is at Seven Dental Centre on Jumeira beach road
Dr Roland Ceyte
Tel 3952177


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

I finally saw a dentist and the service was excellent. I went to Drs Nicolas & ASP, the JBR Murjan branch, saw Dr Hyatt.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

uncommonfavor said:


> Are there good dentists in Dubai?. I moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks and i would like to get my gum cleaned. Dental work is very expensive in the US and if it is cheaper to have it done in Dubai, i dont mind the extra wait. Right now, i am looking at 550 dollars over here.
> 
> Any pointer will help
> 
> thanks


Medi Centres have treated me ok. But I dont know of any cheap dentists anywhere in the world. They all charge like wounded bulls.
Dubai is a bit cheaper than Aus though not by much.
Medicentres


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

uncommonfavor said:


> Are there good dentists in Dubai?. I moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks and i would like to get my gum cleaned. Dental work is very expensive in the US and if it is cheaper to have it done in Dubai, i dont mind the extra wait. Right now, i am looking at 550 dollars over here.
> 
> Any pointer will help
> 
> thanks


I found a Brilliant dentist in Dubai Medical City, she comes from the UK and has all the latest technology. Quite pricey - a full check up (she always does 2 xrays) and a clean and gum treatment Dhs2500.00


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

DLNW said:


> I found a Brilliant dentist in Dubai Medical City, she comes from the UK and has all the latest technology. Quite pricey - a full check up (she always does 2 xrays) and a clean and gum treatment Dhs2500.00



That is way too pricey even by USA standards.


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

I guess its one of those things when you find someone good you stick with them. Plus I am a BIG BABY when it comes to dentists!!


----------



## dubai5 (Jun 29, 2009)

DLNW said:


> I found a Brilliant dentist in Dubai Medical City, she comes from the UK and has all the latest technology. Quite pricey - a full check up (she always does 2 xrays) and a clean and gum treatment Dhs2500.00


Yeah, I can tell you that is extremely expensive...
My dentist 200dhs for a check and 75 Dhs per x ray and 650Dhs for a cleaning including bicarb spray....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

One of the most highly qualified dentists in Dubai is Dr Dale Swallow (yes, his real name) of the UK Dental Clinic. State of the art equipment, but more importantly, unlike most dentists here he has a BDS with double honours and a MSC in dentistry. The service is friendly, but very thorough with an emphasis on preventative services.

Based in Healthcare City. Tel 04 363 5371


-


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

i got the cleaning done from Zulekha Hospital for around AED600


----------



## clic (May 1, 2010)

try the German clinic in the Emirate Towers it is good but expensive.Or the Canadian hospital in OUd Meta, Dubai.

I know another good one also but in sharjah Dr. Nael in "Bissan Medical Center" they are good and not expensive.


----------



## Smiler51 (Jul 12, 2011)

dubai5 said:


> Yeah, I can tell you that is extremely expensive...
> My dentist 200dhs for a check and 75 Dhs per x ray and 650Dhs for a cleaning including bicarb spray....


I would say this is a very reasonable charge. AED 2,500 for a full check up is a bit expensive i would think...


----------



## Smiler51 (Jul 12, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> One of the most highly qualified dentists in Dubai is Dr Dale Swallow (yes, his real name) of the UK Dental Clinic. State of the art equipment, but more importantly, unlike most dentists here he has a BDS with double honours and a MSC in dentistry. The service is friendly, but very thorough with an emphasis on preventative services.
> 
> Based in Healthcare City. Tel 04 363 5371
> 
> ...


Hi Elphaba,

could you give me an indication of the pricing for a normal checkup and cleaning?

Thanks

Smiler


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

anyone know what a filling for a child might cost?


----------



## Smiler51 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,

i went to Dr. Michael's and they charged me AED 750.00 for a filling. Can highly recommend them. Very professional and everything happens on time. 

Smiler51


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

*Help - Recommended Dental Center*

Hello everyone,

I live in Deira and want to get some dental work done for my teeth (cleaning, retaining..etc.)

Any good recommended detal centers nearby? Would consider others in further areas, if they are really good though.

Thanks!


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

I would recommend Al Manara Dental Clinic in Al Wasl Road ( 04 394 1881 ) The couple doctors there are very good... just had my root canal, cleaning and filling and had no problem at all..


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't comment on them as a dentistas have never been to them but just came across this cabone deal for a check up, clean and polish so thought I'd share it as the price seems excellant

Cobone: Have Your Teeth Checked, Cleaned and Polished for 219 AED instead of 550 AED


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

calypsocooler said:


> I really have very good experienced with Dr. Michaels Dental Clinic. Service wise they are very good. Had two ceramic teeth put in by them, way cheaper than in Europe!
> Dubai Dentist, Dr. Michael Formenius


How much did that cost calypso?


----------

